# how to get a Surfer Dude haircut for my long haired boy?



## erikaa

I love my son's thick blonde hair, but it is starting to look a bit unruly. He's also been called a girl by a few folks, so I would like to get his hair trimmed.

When it was first growing out long it looked like a little surfer dude's hair style, kind of wispy and layered along his face. I tried once to trim it that way my self, but it looked eh.

Any tips on how to cut it myself or do you think if I take him to a cheap place like The Hair Cuttery..that they'll know what I mean? i am so afraid someone will just chop it all off into the typical "little boy" haircut.


----------



## gypsyhips26

I would definitely bring in a picture for reference! And tell them not to cut as short as you think you may want it...(i.e. if you say take an inch of you know they'll go for 2 inches.) I speak from experience as BOTH my in-laws are hair stylists and we have to stand over them when they TRIM-note the emphasis







my little guys hair....I've found that hair stylists just can't help themselves from cutting on the shorter side....(or maybe its just my in-laws... hmmmm.....)

HTH!


----------



## Ks Mama

If you find any good photos, can you post links? My son has long curly hair too. I absolutely LOVE the curls... though they get very frizzy/unruly. A good STYLE would be great.


----------



## lotus.blossom

I was browsing a celeb website yesterday and it had pics of celebs kids hair.
Here is a pic of some surfer cuts if thats what you were thinking.


----------



## erikaa

Thanks for that link. I was considering looking thru some of those magazines that have ads for kids designer clothing. My web search hadn't come up with much yet.


----------



## LuckyMommaToo

I take my son to Floyd's, which is a hipster chain barbershop:
http://www.floydsbarbershop.com/

I think it's $16 for a child cut. They do a good job with the shaggy cuts. Perhaps a barbershop is an option?
-e


----------



## dawncayden

If you google 'surfer hair' lots of pics come up. You don't necessarily need a pic of a kid do you?
http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s...sIMG_9576_.jpg
http://z.about.com/d/mensfashion/1/0...shHolloway.jpg
Oohhhh here's a wbsite on mens hair
http://lumia-photographs.com/blog/wp...h-new-hair.jpg
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/230/5...f76f767a48.jpg


----------



## cera

subbing b/c this is exactly what I want for ds's forst hair cut.....when I'm ready, lol


----------



## TefferTWH

Bring a picture or use a stylist who you can relate to. My son has his hair cut by my stylist because we both have the same texture and curl. I wouldn't trust his hair to anyone else because she's patient enough to cut curls well.


----------



## kbl

Tip: DON'T let them use the clipper! A few times at cheap places they just automatically went to buzz my son's hair (esp the back) and I had to learn to stop them! Be very clear abt what you want and not wishy-washy, or they will buzz away!


----------



## veganone

I think the Owen Wilson cut linked in the men's hair site below would be great on a LO!


----------



## erikaa

veganone, i agree that would look adorable! thanks for the link!
i have been considering taking him to one of those hip places, we have Pigtails and Crewcuts around here. Problem is funds are tight and I don't know if i can justify it!!








i am really uptight about my own hair too. it's long, wavy and thick and i don't trust just anyone...i guess it's transferred to my kids now.


----------



## louloubean

totally hear you erika!

both DH and i have long thick hair, and DS at 2 years still hasn't even come close to NEEDING his hair cut. the longest it has grown is 2 inches. funny.

good luck with your hair (i'd stick to doing it my self - cheapest - and it always grows out so you can try again!)


----------



## mumbot

My son was getting similar comments about his surfer-like hair when it started getting "too long" (referring to him as her or she). We were in luck when we spent 2 weeks on Long Beach Island in Surf City, New Jersey and went to the SURF BARBER for the best surf style haircut (approved by all the local surf shops)! The funny thing is that they were all these old dudes and it was a regular old barber shop except for the big surfboard hanging up and all of the surf posters. I highly recommend visiting your local shore or like someone else recommended a "hipster" type barber and definitely bring GOOD surf pictures.. pick up a surf magazine for more options.


----------



## cera

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mumbot* 
My son was getting similar comments about his surfer-like hair when it started getting "too long" (referring to him as her or she). We were in luck when we spent 2 weeks on Long Beach Island in Surf City, New Jersey and went to the SURF BARBER for the best surf style haircut (approved by all the local surf shops)! The funny thing is that they were all these old dudes and it was a regular old barber shop except for the big surfboard hanging up and all of the surf posters. I highly recommend visiting your local shore or like someone else recommended a "hipster" type barber and definitely bring GOOD surf pictures.. pick up a surf magazine for more options.

Would love to see a pic of your little guys hair!


----------

